# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Female Anavar first cycle log - Ulthar91

## Ulthar91

Hello guys! I'm a girl and this is my first anavar cycle so I decided to do a log!
I started go to the gym in 2013 and never used aas or chemistry in general... Now I decided to "come to the dark side" (  :Big Grin:  ) to compete in May 2017! I've started this journey on the 12th of September, the plan is to improve my weak points (shoulders and legs) until January, then I'll start to cut off until the first show.
I have to compete in the Figure division, 3 shows: two Gran Prix of qualification for the Italian Championship and the Italian Championship...

This log is about my first cycle: Oxandrolone.

First of all I want to thank GirlyGymRat and NACH3 for their advices and infos about aas but especially for their support!

Well, let's start!

Female, 25 years old
weight: 51 kg
height: 161 cm
bodyfat: don't know accurately, about 17%
Never used aas.

The plan is starting on 10 mg daily then bump up to 20 mg daily in the second week (30 mg in the third week if necessary), after the sixth week I'll tape down until the end: 8 weeks in total.

Diet: 6 meals for day
from Monday to Friday low carb, high pro and high fat
Saturday and Sunday high carb, high pro and low fat with on cheat meal on Sunday evening

Workout:
I'm actually working out 5/6 times a week... The schedule is about 5 times a week but my coach told me if I want to do the sixth day to reapet the shoulders...
This is the split:
- MONDAY: Back + 5x20 of an exercice for glutes
- TUESDAY: Legs and glutes + Abs
- WEDNESDAY: Shoulders + Arms (a circuit for biceps and triceps) + 5x20 glutes
- THURSDAY: Back + Shoulders + 5x20 glutes
- FRIDAY: Legs and glutes + Abs
- SATURDAY: OPTIONAL - Shoulders
- SUNDAY: Rest

20' of HIIT 2/3 times a week post wo.

I already done my first week:
Oxandrolone 10 mg daily stack with 15 gr daily of Creatine
No problem with the var but a tremendous stomach and abdominal pain with Creatine after three days from what I have started so on Saturday I lowered my dose of Creatine to 5 gr daily, in the morning.
Nothing changed in my body with the var, only a little bit vascular in the pump during the workout... Everyone told me to wait for the second week... Well, can't wait  :Big Grin: 

I've already have problem with oily skin and hair, plus I have had bad cystic acne in the past due to PCOS... (infact I don't have periods).
Nothing changed in skin and hair from what I started with the var, skin seems better not worse ahah

Supplements:
omega 3 6 9, vit C, vit E, vit D3 in the morning before breakfast
BCAA + Glutamine post workout
Glutamine before sleep
Initially 15 gr of Creatine, from yesterday I lowered to 5 gr daily because of abdominal and stomach pain

Well.. I'll keep my log updated so keep an eye on it, especially the girls of the forum!

----------


## NACH3

Subbed!  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Subbed!!!

----------


## Mr.BB

Hello, welcome!

Are you not onthe pill from pcos?

If you get problems from creatine just drop it, its almost worthless for muscle building IMO. 
In men creatine can influence DHT and therefore increase hair loss, dont know how it applies to women tough.

Keep training strong!

----------


## Ulthar91

> Hello, welcome!
> 
> Are you not onthe pill from pcos?
> 
> If you get problems from creatine just drop it, its almost worthless for muscle building IMO. 
> In men creatine can influence DHT and therefore increase hair loss, dont know how it applies to women tough.
> 
> Keep training strong!


Thanks Mr.BB!

No I'm not on the pill... I was on the bc pill (drospirenone) for about 3 years and I interrupted it 5 months ago... after that my periods disappears... my bf is right so I don't understand why it doesn't come back... Anyway I'm fine with no periods.
Bc gave me a lot of water retention on legs and large hips... now all the water retention disappears and my hips come back to normal.. I have basically an androgenic shape and now I'm happy that it has came back

----------


## Ulthar91

*DAY 8* 
Today I bumped up my dose from 10 mg to 20 mg (split in two doses, 10 mg at 8.00 am and 10 mg at 16.00)

Nothing changed... strength is the same, skin and hair are fine, a little bit more vascular in the pump during the working out...

How long I have to wait?! I'm impatient  :Big Grin:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> DAY 8 Today I bumped up my dose from 10 mg to 20 mg (split in two doses, 10 mg at 8.00 am and 10 mg at 16.00) Nothing changed... strength is the same, skin and hair are fine, a little bit more vascular in the pump during the working out... How long I have to wait?! I'm impatient


Should be kicking in any day! You should find recoveries quicker  :Smilie:

----------


## Ulthar91

*DAY 9*
Nothing to report today... I've train legs this morning, after a few exercises my quads were harder than usually.. 
No increase in strength...
No acne nor oily skin or other common sides...
I think I have to wait the weekend to see the first changes

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Did u test your var?

----------


## Ulthar91

> Did u test your var?


No not yet... I trust my source but if nothing changes I'll do it... I paid it a lot! maybe I have to be more patient

----------


## Ulthar91

*DAY 11*
Finally var is starting to kick in! Today amazing pump during my workout... shoulders and arms! Shoulders full and hard, arms full of spiderveins... very happy!

----------


## NACH3

> *DAY 11*
> Finally var is starting to kick in! Today amazing pump during my workout... shoulders and arms! Shoulders full and hard, arms full of spiderveins... very happy!


I sure like the sound of this  :Smilie:

----------


## Ulthar91

*DAY 14*
I'm back! Sorry guys didn't have much time to update my thread this week...
Well, let's continue with my log!
Today is the 14th I'm on var... the first week I began with 10 mg die, then the second week I bumped up to 20 mg die (10 mg am and 10 mg pm) so it's 7 days I'm on 20 mg die... I feel amazing! Incredible pump during my workouts, veins everywhere! I discovered new veins on my arms and shoulders  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Shoulders and quads seems to be a little bit harder than before, even when I'm on rest...

Sides? Not at all! No acne, no oily skin, no hairloss, no clit enlargment.. Maybe the only side is that I'm more irritable and nervous.. But I don't understand if it's the var or problems at work.
Btw I don't know why my face skin is better now that I'm on var... I always have oily skin and sometimes cystic acne, now my face is clean and less oily... 

Anyway, tomorrow I'll continue with 20 mg daily but thursday I'll bump up to 30 mg die (split in 3)

Ps.: today rest day!

Here are a pic of yesterday after a shoulder workout:

----------


## NACH3

> *DAY 14*
> I'm back! Sorry guys didn't have much time to update my thread this week...
> Well, let's continue with my log!
> Today is the 14th I'm on var... the first week I began with 10 mg die, then the second week I bumped up to 20 mg die (10 mg am and 10 mg pm) so it's 7 days I'm on 20 mg die... I feel amazing! Incredible pump during my workouts, veins everywhere! I discovered new veins on my arms and shoulders  
> Shoulders and quads seems to be a little bit harder than before, even when I'm on rest...
> 
> Sides? Not at all! No acne, no oily skin, no hairloss, no clit enlargment.. Maybe the only side is that I'm more irritable and nervous.. But I don't understand if it's the var or problems at work.
> Btw I don't know why my face skin is better now that I'm on var... I always have oily skin and sometimes cystic acne, now my face is clean and less oily... 
> 
> ...


Looking good, Ulthar! Seems it's all coming together now... 

Nice veins too  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Looking great. Var at too high dose will cause irritability and aggression. May want to adjust downward.

----------


## Sfla80

> DAY 14
> I'm back! Sorry guys didn't have much time to update my thread this week...
> Well, let's continue with my log!
> Today is the 14th I'm on var... the first week I began with 10 mg die, then the second week I bumped up to 20 mg die (10 mg am and 10 mg pm) so it's 7 days I'm on 20 mg die... I feel amazing! Incredible pump during my workouts, veins everywhere! I discovered new veins on my arms and shoulders 
> Shoulders and quads seems to be a little bit harder than before, even when I'm on rest...
> 
> Sides? Not at all! No acne, no oily skin, no hairloss, no clit enlargment.. Maybe the only side is that I'm more irritable and nervous.. But I don't understand if it's the var or problems at work.
> Btw I don't know why my face skin is better now that I'm on var... I always have oily skin and sometimes cystic acne, now my face is clean and less oily...
> 
> ...


Great vascularity.

Good log too...subbed

----------


## Ulthar91

> Looking great. Var at too high dose will cause irritability and aggression. May want to adjust downward.


Yes I think it's the var, but I'm already aggressive by nature ahah anyway I like this attitude, I'm more determined

----------


## NACH3

> Yes I think it's the var, but *I'm already aggressive by nature ahah anyway I like this attitude,* I'm more determined


Watch out people... She's starting her rampage  :Big Grin:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> *DAY 14*
> I'm back! Sorry guys didn't have much time to update my thread this week...
> Well, let's continue with my log!
> Today is the 14th I'm on var... the first week I began with 10 mg die, then the second week I bumped up to 20 mg die (10 mg am and 10 mg pm) so it's 7 days I'm on 20 mg die... I feel amazing! Incredible pump during my workouts, veins everywhere! I discovered new veins on my arms and shoulders  
> Shoulders and quads seems to be a little bit harder than before, even when I'm on rest...
> 
> Sides? Not at all! No acne, no oily skin, no hairloss, no clit enlargment.. Maybe the only side is that I'm more irritable and nervous.. But I don't understand if it's the var or problems at work.
> Btw I don't know why my face skin is better now that I'm on var... I always have oily skin and sometimes cystic acne, now my face is clean and less oily... 
> 
> ...


Loving the veins. Makes me miss my cycle. Will do another when I am over all my medical stuff.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Whatever it is you are doing, it's working


Sarah Connor has nothing on you

----------


## hammerheart

> Here are a pic of yesterday after a shoulder workout:


Your stronger than me!

----------


## Ulthar91

Thanks guys!  :Smilie:  
btw today is the 16th day I'm on cycle... So tomorrow I'll bump up my dosage to 30mg die split in 3... 10 mg at 8.00 am, 10 mg at 16.00 and 10 mg at 23.00. I'll mantain the 30mg daily for 21 days. And I'll see how my body reacts!
Until now no sides... Only more aggressive but no oily skin, no hairloss, no an increase of bodyhair... I'm feeling well, less tired and full of energy when I workout...
Amazin pump, veins... my arms are getting bigger and finally my shoulders started to improve.. as my legs too! Really happy!

@< < Samson > > : ahahah I love Sarah Connor, best compliment ever

----------


## Ulthar91

*DAY 17*

Already took my first two doses of 10 mg, so today I'll take the third before going to sleep... So I start 30 mg die.
Nothing new to report except a few piples on my chin but I don't think it's the var: when I stopped the bc pill (on april) I didn't have my period anymore but every 20th/30th of a month it seems I ovulate but without period, so I have the same simptoms of a woman with her periods, as pimples on my face or abdominal pain. So I don't really think that these few pimples are from the var.

----------


## < <Samson> >

As with everything, just watch for sides closely & proceed


all day  :Wink:

----------


## ebony_raven

We seem to be about the same time frame! I'm on Day 10.

----------


## Ulthar91

Ahahah fantastic meme about sarah  :Big Grin: 
I'll be the new sarah connor ahaha
Btw

*DAY 25*
It's a week I'm on 30 mg daily of var... quality and hardness have improved, back a little bit large and better shoulders.... but shoulders are not as I want them eheh
Anyway I'm satisfied my coach is very happy of my condition and the competition is far... so I have a lot of time to improve my shape!
Sides: no sides at all, even at 30 mg! No acne (beautiful skin face instead), hair are a little bit oily but I always had this problem... no hairloss. No changes in bodyhair, voice nor clit... so no virilization effects, I'm happy about it. I noticed my body skin is a little dry, can it be the var?
Yes always irritable and nervous but I'm feeling well.
I didn't notice stenght increase, only a little bit... why?

----------


## < <Samson> >

> I didn't notice stenght increase, only a little bit... why?


Hard to say, but 30mg a day is fairly substantial IMO

I don't remember seeing through the thread - but, how certain are of the legitimatcy of the Anavar ? Sucks ass that this has to be even questioned, since it makes us 2nd guess damn near everything. 

Even if legit, so many things are so underdosed.

----------


## Ulthar91

My coach sold me it and he told me it's legit.. I paid it a lot... I don't think my coach sell me fake compounds.
My shape is getting better but very slowly, I was thinking that the changes would be more evident... He told me I'm going very well and he is satisfied from my progress, maybe it's just me that don't see myself as I want

----------


## curiousgeorgi

Any new progress pictures?

----------


## < <Samson> >

> My coach sold me it and he told me it's legit.. I paid it a lot... I don't think my coach sell me fake compounds.



I don't put much trust in anyone

We deal with a lot of injectables & questionable substances as it is- adding another hand into this isn't necessary IMO

----------


## TheTaxMan

Always test anavar , one of the most fake substances going, doesnt matter how much you paid or who gave it to you, for the sake of a few dollars and 5 minutes of your time, why wouldnt anyone labmax their anavar? It could be dbol or winstrol for example

Nice log btw, good luck

----------


## NACH3

> Hard to say, but 30mg a day is fairly substantial IMO
> 
> I don't remember seeing through the thread - but, how certain are of the legitimatcy of the Anavar ? Sucks ass that this has to be even questioned, since it makes us 2nd guess damn near everything. 
> 
> *Even if legit, so many things are so under**dosed*.


^^ I was thinking the samething as Samson here... Hell, even at 20mgs/day on your first cycle Ida thought you'd have ran into many more sides and at 30mgs/day I didn't think you'd last due to sides tbh - 

You either are a great responder to var(but I'd think you'd be 'responding even better) so I'm thinking it's more of an underdosing issue... 

id start researching sources yourself and agree on cutting out a third party if necessary - always good to have one YOU trust and don't have to go thru others(no matter who it may be) 

Best of luck moving forward  :Smilie:

----------


## jstone

> Always test anavar , one of the most fake substances going, doesnt matter how much you paid or who gave it to you, for the sake of a few dollars and 5 minutes of your time, why wouldnt anyone labmax their anavar? It could be dbol or winstrol for example
> 
> Nice log btw, good luck


Labmax is rudimentary and far from accurate. I have gone through a shit load of labmax tests, and it is very unreliable. I have gotten a pass for anavar with winstrol. I also have a ton of anavar that passed that is so under-dosed it has just enough to pass. I have also tested my trt test from walgreens and it failed. The test was verified good with bloodwork. 

Do some research on labmax and you will realize the results are not accurate at all. There is a place located in california that will test any oral compound for well less than 100 dollars. Last I heard they accept samples from anywhere, and they will tell you exactly what you have. Labmax claims that law enforcement uses there tests, when I looked into it only one state agency has it on there approved test list.

trust your source or have it tested properly. Simec.ag, chemtox and one other place will test. Im drawing a blamk on the name, but they will only test tabs or capsules. Its an extasy harm reduction group but they will test any powder, pill, or capsule. Prices are very reasonable.

----------


## Ulthar91

Thank you all guys for all the responses, I really appreciate your opinions!
Sorry for the late update but I'm really busy with work... I'll post some progress pics in the weekend  :Wink: 

*DAY 29*
Saturday and Sunday I decided to rest completely and not doing the 6th day extra of training... 
Today is the 12th day I'm on 30 mg daily of var and I'm feeling great! I began to see some gains especially in the upper body, my back is exploding eheh
Someone in the gym told me "wow you're a beast!" Ahah
Legs are improving too, calves are more hard and the quads seems are growing  :Smilie: 
No sides to report except for a few pimples on my chest but nothing to worry about, they're very little...
I've started at 50 kg now I'm 53 kg.. really happy!

----------


## curiousgeorgi

> Thank you all guys for all the responses, I really appreciate your opinions!
> Sorry for the late update but I'm really busy with work... I'll post some progress pics in the weekend 
> 
> *DAY 29*
> Saturday and Sunday I decided to rest completely and not doing the 6th day extra of training... 
> Today is the 12th day I'm on 30 mg daily of var and I'm feeling great! I began to see some gains especially in the upper body, my back is exploding eheh
> Someone in the gym told me "wow you're a beast!" Ahah
> Legs are improving too, calves are more hard and the quads seems are growing 
> No sides to report except for a few pimples on my chest but nothing to worry about, they're very little...
> I've started at 50 kg now I'm 53 kg.. really happy!


Nice. Looked like from your workout split, you're really focused on your glutes. Noticed any difference there along with your quad growth? If so, I might need your workout plan :-).

----------


## Ulthar91

> Nice. Looked like from your workout split, you're really focused on your glutes. Noticed any difference there along with your quad growth? If so, I might need your workout plan :-).


Yes my quads finally are starting to grow! Muscles quality is surely better... Tomorrow I'll post some pics  :Smilie:  during the week I'm really busy so it's hard keep update the thread and doing some pics..
Btw I train legs two time a week and glutes everyday...

*DAY 34*
A month on var has passed... And I'm feeling great! I'm ending the second week on 30 mg daily, the next week on thursday I'll deacrease my dosage to 20 mg  :Frown:  ahaha I don't want to decrease  :Big Grin: 
Arms and shoulders are getting better... Amazing pump... Legs too seems to improve day by day...
Sides: NOTHING! The few pimples I had are completely dissapear so I don't think it was the var... No hairloss, only a bit more oily but nothing to worry about... 
Today rest day, tomorrow I think I'll go to the gym only for doing cardio just because I didn't have the time to do the second cardio session of the week... My coach told me doesn't matter but it bothers me... So I'll do it ahah

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Wow, super great that you have no sides on var. On that dose especially. i was always scared to increase my dose due to sides, but I will tell you, I think since I am taller than the average woman and weigh 150 that I can handle more than 10mg a day. I feel like i had some good pump, BUT NEVER what you describe or other woman on their cycles. My stuff was legit too, tested it and was good. Thinking of doing another cycle here soon. Maybe i should go higher? Thoughts?

Can you post some picture updates?

----------


## Ulthar91

> Wow, super great that you have no sides on var. On that dose especially. i was always scared to increase my dose due to sides, but I will tell you, I think since I am taller than the average woman and weigh 150 that I can handle more than 10mg a day. I feel like i had some good pump, BUT NEVER what you describe or other woman on their cycles. My stuff was legit too, tested it and was good. Thinking of doing another cycle here soon. Maybe i should go higher? Thoughts?
> 
> Can you post some picture updates?


I was scared too but I've stayed 21 days on 30 mg daily and no sides at all... I think that if it's real oxandrolone we can be quiet. So if your stuff is legit, try to increase the dosage! What is your target? I want to compete.
So here's my pictures:
On the left before starting with var... On the right (16/10) the 35th day on var.



Another one:


What do you think guys? 

*DAY 38*
Nothing new to report. Same routine of workout, same diet (metabolic), some increase in strenght, no sides to report. This is the last day I'm on 30 mg daily, tomorrow I'll be back on 20 mg daily sob  :Frown:

----------


## < <Samson> >

Def noticiable,

You look good


What's your weight change since starting?

----------


## Ulthar91

> Def noticiable,
> 
> You look good
> 
> 
> What's your weight change since starting?


I started at 110 lbs (50 kg) now I'm at 116,5 lbs (53 kg)

----------


## < <Samson> >

Nice, that's quite significant quality weight gain

----------


## NACH3

Lookin good! Legs are thicker for sure and that's good clean weight gain as well... upper body is vascular! Well done  :Smilie:

----------


## zejj

15 grams of creatine?? LOL WUT 5g a day is more appropriate

----------


## Ulthar91

> 15 grams of creatine?? LOL WUT 5g a day is more appropriate


Yes I'm on 5 gr daily of creatine  :Smilie: 

Sorry guys but I've got some problems with the internet so I couldn't update my thread  :Frown: 
Btw this is the last week on var and yesterday I've tapered down my dosage to 10 mg daily.
I've got the best results when I was on 30 mg daily, from then I have improved a lot! Especially back, arms, calves (without training them ahah) and shoulders (even if they have to improve a lot).
I've put on 4 kilos in 7 weeks of oxa, when I'll finish this first cycle I'll use some clen to lean out the bodyfat I have put on (only a little bit).

Side effects:
a few pimples on chest and back started on week 4, no face acne
no hairloss
no changes in the voice
no increase in bodyhair growth
a little bit enlargement of clit in week 4, when I was on 30 mg daily. It has come back to normal after a few days I came back to 20 mg daily.

Oxandrolone is great, really satisfed!

----------


## < <Samson> >

How long r u planning on staying off?

----------


## Ulthar91

> How long r u planning on staying off?


My coach told me to start with clen when I'll finish this cycle with oxa... To lean out the bodyfat I've put on... then he want me to stay clean until january (Maybe he'll put me on ostarine in december but not sure)... I'll try winstrol too. The competition is on may.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Gotcha 

Winni is def cool to trim up with. Personally I seen quite a bit of difference between Var & Winni

Winni really does add a bit of noticeable dryness when you're already lean.

----------


## Ulthar91

Yes the plan is to begin cut calories for the competition in january... then add winny at the end of February... var doesn't gave me the hardness but we have used it for bulk up some muscles... I think I'll return on var because I have yet a lot of pills to use.. but don't know when, I follow what my coach told me to do..
Now I hope to get a little bit lean with clen .. never tried it

----------


## < <Samson> >

Never tried Clen , never really seen the need. The usual EC stack always seemed to be enough. 

But, yes - no super hardness with Var from what I have seen either. 


Happy juicing! Lol

----------


## Ulthar91

> Never tried Clen , never really seen the need. The usual EC stack always seemed to be enough. 
> 
> But, yes - no super hardness with Var from what I have seen either. 
> 
> 
> Happy juicing! Lol


Ahah thanks  :Smilie: 

Winstrol gives more hardness, right?

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Ahah thanks 
> 
> Winstrol gives more hardness, right?



LoL

That it does

----------


## johnlawley

you look great . keep it up

----------


## Ulthar91

> LoL
> 
> That it does


Can't wait to try it LOL

----------


## < <Samson> >

I didn't see any side effects at all at 20-30mg a day

But, from what I hear it's harsher on a female. That's kinda y we always hear the Anavar being the most run one.

----------


## Ulthar91

> I didn't see any side effects at all at 20-30mg a day
> 
> But, from what I hear it's harsher on a female. That's kinda y we always hear the Anavar being the most run one.


I think I'll try 20 mg a day... but I don't understand if my coach want me to put me on 30 mg daily, maybe I didn't hear well LOL
Btw I'll try it on february... The competition is on May... I'll need that hardness

----------


## < <Samson> >

I don't know y u, or others feel like they need a coach

A coach in theory can/will help - but, every time I hear anything - they don't cater to shit

i.e. - this case - do more, you'll be fine < how in the hell do they know



Sorry for the tantrum - lol


And, like in your case - you seem just fine on your own :Wink:

----------


## Mr.BB

> I think I'll try 20 mg a day... but I don't understand if my coach want me to put me on 30 mg daily, maybe I didn't hear well LOL
> Btw I'll try it on february... The competition is on May... I'll need that hardness


Looking good!

Hardness will mostly come from the diet.

----------

